# HELP! Can I save Him???



## armywife1314 (Apr 27, 2008)

just started a saltwater tank its a 72 bowfront we have live rock, live sand, 2 anemones, 1 coral banded shrimp. we just added a clown fish salinity is 1.025, everything is great except i had first used test strips...argh. and the ph was 7.6 so we added a buffer because the clown start bottom bouncing and just kinda acting funny, the ph is very slowly rising, the shrimp and anemones are fine but can i save the fish or is it too late> what can i do?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish I could give you a thumbs up. The only thing I can say is, wait until morning and pray for the best. Keep an eye on the pH. Adding a buffer may help initially, but can also "flatten out" after raising the pH only slightly.


----------

